# What color type? Breeding these two soon



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

What kind of colors are these two?...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Look like Marble Turquoise Dragons


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah you're right. But what about the female?... She has black fins...

Will those black fins carry on to the next gen?.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

AkaiBetta said:


> Yeah you're right. But what about the female?... She has black fins...
> 
> Will those black fins carry on to the next gen?.


Unless she spray painted them on herself, they probably will carry on. Are they siblings?


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

Umm no they're not siblings. I bought the male 2 months ago.i just got her 2weeks ago. She was a new shipment to the betta shop near my house.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

AkaiBetta said:


> Umm no they're not siblings. I bought the male 2 months ago.i just got her 2weeks ago. She was a new shipment to the betta shop near my house.


Well, my understanding of betta genetics may be incorrect, so someone can come along and correct me if I'm wrong; but I think the fact they're not siblings means that the chance of fry having black fins will be less, since the male won't carry those genes. You'll probably still have some with black fins, though.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

kevinap2 said:


> Well, my understanding of betta genetics may be incorrect, so someone can come along and correct me if I'm wrong; but I think the fact they're not siblings means that the chance of fry having black fins will be less, since the male won't carry those genes. You'll probably still have some with black fins, though.


more correct than incorrect. the marble gene might play a critical role here, especially if it influences the black layer. male more or less looks like a solid color, so we know he might carry the redloss gene, but hard to tell with black since the blue covers it all up. female looks like she's carrying the non-red gene, but unless the male is carrying it as well, expect red to show up on all the kids.


----------



## BlackDevil (Oct 1, 2014)

AkaiBetta said:


> Umm no they're not siblings. I bought the male 2 months ago.i just got her 2weeks ago. She was a new shipment to the betta shop near my house.


They can potentially be siblings or half given the fact you bought from the same shop. So unless the person is using 100 different betta breeders to supply the shop, they are probably related particularly after such a short time frame. 

Only way to tell for sure is breeding. If there's a lot with black trimmed fins, they're related. If not, then they're not related.


----------

